# دارة مأخر زمني من 5 إلى 30 دقيقة أرجو الرد من م.حربي



## إصرار أبدا (3 ديسمبر 2007)

أريد تعديل أو إضافة على الدارة بحيث تأخر تشغيل مضخة 380 فولط(3 فازات). لا يهم الوقت بل طريقة الربط و الإضافات (روليه أو ....). وشكرا


----------



## الباريسي (4 ديسمبر 2007)

اصرار هل تقصد مؤخر زمني بمعنى انه يؤخر عمل الريليه مثلا ؟؟ ام ماذا 
اتمنى نستفيد جميعا من ذلك فما ابحث عنه انا هو مؤخر زمني يؤخر عمل الريليه من خمس دقائق كما تفضلت انت الى ربع ساعه لا باس 

بمعنى انه عند وصول الكهرباء الى الدارة يتاخر عمل الريليه في هذه الدائرة بضع دقائق 
هذا ما اتمنى الحصول عليه وللاسف اني مبتدئ كليا حتى في الرموز زيرو 
سعدونا ولكم خير الجزاء وياليت يكون12 فولت شاكر ومقدر
تحياتي لكم جميعا وللاخ م. الحربي ايضا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 ديسمبر 2007)

كل ما عليكم عمله هو توصيل كونتاكتور 3 فاز الخاص بالموتور على التيار من خلال اطراف توصيل الريلاى
ملحوظه الكونتاكتور منه ما يعمل على 24 فولت مستمر او 12 او 48 او 110 متردد او 220 متردد اختار 12 فولت حتى يتناسب مع دائرتك
ملحوظه هذه الدائرة تعطى من 4.5 الى 5 دقائق و لكن قد لا تعمل عند باقى الآزمنة لارتفاع قيم المقاومة
أيضا يجب استخدام 7555 لان 555 العادية لا تصلح


----------



## الباريسي (4 ديسمبر 2007)

عزيزي ماجد عباس كلك خير وبركة يبدو انك تحتوي هذا المنتدى بمشاركتك ومساعتدك للاخرين فجزاك الله كل خير 

ساقوم بتجربه ذلك 
وما فهمته من كلامك هو هو توصيل كونتاكتور بنفس تيار الريليه السالب والموجب هل هذا ما تقصد ؟
ليقوم ذلك بتاخير عمل الريليه اربع دقائق تقريبا ؟

واكرر شكري وامتناني يا عزيزي 
تحياتي لك


----------



## مهندس بغداد (4 ديسمبر 2007)

لزيادة الوقت قم بتكبير قيمة المتسعة C1
اما اذا قصدك ربط كونتاكتور ثلاثي الاطوار.فقط قم بربط ملف الكونتاكتور على التوالي مع تلامسات الرلي بعد تغذيته من مصدر قدره مناسب للقيمة المذكوره في بيانات الكونتاكتور


----------



## إصرار أبدا (4 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم: شكرا للإخوة على المرور الكريم.
بالنسبة للأخ الباريسي أرجو أن يكون رد الأخ ماجد عباس محمد قد أفادك, هو ماذكرت بالفعل أرجو أن تستفيد منه.
بالنسبة للأخ ماجد عباس محمد أشكرك على الرد و الإهتمام بإخوتك بارك الله فيك.


----------



## إصرار أبدا (4 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم: مشكور جدا ياأخ مهندس بغداد(الحبيبة) على مرورك’تكلمت عن المكثفة لكن بمايخص المقاومات الأخرى ماذا أفعل بهم.


----------



## إصرار أبدا (4 ديسمبر 2007)

أرجو منك يا مهندس بغداد أن توضح لي على الدرة كيفية ربط الروليه أو الكونتاكتور لتشغيل المضخة ب 380 فولط ثلاثي الطور و شكرا مرة أخرى سلامي الحار إلى بغداد و العراق جميعا موحدا.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 ديسمبر 2007)

التوصيل كما بالرسم


----------



## إصرار أبدا (5 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم: والله ماقصرت مشكور جدا الأخ ماجد على الإهتمام و المتابعة جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## الباريسي (6 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ ماجد عباس شكرا لك من اعماق القلب فالصورة واضحة جدا 
واضيف على ذلك انه من الممكن تاخير الوقت اكثر وذلك بزيادة عدد الكونتاكتور بحيث يكون في مكان الريليه السابق كوناكتور اخر وهكذا اكرر شكري لك عزيزي


تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 ديسمبر 2007)

التأخير تقوم به الدائرة وليس الكونتاكتور


----------



## الباريسي (11 ديسمبر 2007)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> التأخير تقوم به الدائرة وليس الكونتاكتور


 
! ! ! ! ! 
اخي ماجد
الصوره التي ارسلتها انت فيها الكونتاكتور موصل بالريليه ثم الكهرباءفقط وذكرت انت ان هذا يعمل تاخير زمني لوصول الكهرباء الى الريليه ؟
 فليس في الصورة دائرة اخرى كما ذكر اخونا صاحب الموضوع اصرار ابدا
وهذه هي الصورة يا عزيزي اليس كذلك ؟













ولدي سؤال يا اخ ماجد عباس 
في دائرة اخرى غير السابقة كيف يمكن ان نجعل الكهرباء يتاخر عن الوصول الى الريليه ثانيه او ثانيتين بمعنى ان لا يصل الكهرباء الى الريليه مباشره بل يتاخر ثانيه او ثانيتين فقط بعد توصيل الكهرباء اليه 
هل هناك طريقه سريعة وسهله خالية من الرموز لاني اعمل في هذه المجال باشياء بسيطة ولا اعرف الرموز يا عزيزي 
وتحياتي لك


----------



## إصرار أبدا (11 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم: يا أخي الباريسي. أولا.. رسم الأخ ماجد جزء من الدارة التي وضعتها أنا في الأعلى مضاف إليها الكنتاكتور, لأني طلبت منه كيفية وصل كونتاكتور إلى الدارة.
ثانيا.. ليس الكنتاكتور أو الروليه من يقوم بالتأخير بل هما مجرد قاطعة يصلها الكهرباء بعد أن يكون قد تأخر لمدة معينة فيقوم حينها بوصل الكهرباء إلى أي آلة أو موتور أو أي شيأ آخر حسب التطبيق إلي أنت تريده . الدارة هي التي تقوم بتأخير وصول الكهرباء إلى الكونتاكتور,و الزمن تحدده بقيمة المقاوم الموضوعة عند S3 أي R1 و المكثفة C3. أرجو أني قد وفقت في إيصال الفكرة إليك. السلام


----------



## إصرار أبدا (11 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم: أخي ماجد عندي سؤال آخر أرجو أن لا أكون قد أكثرت عليك, كيف أستغني على S2 أي start أو reset بحيث يعمل أتوماتكيا و تقوم الدارة بالتأخير كل ما إنقطع التيار ثم عاد دون أن أتدخل يدويا.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 ديسمبر 2007)

إصرار أبدا قال:


> السلام عليكم: أخي ماجد عندي سؤال آخر أرجو أن لا أكون قد أكثرت عليك,


أخى
دوما فى خدمة كل من يطلب اجابة أو رد
إن شئت اسأل ما بدا لك و ارجو ان اعرف الرد الصحيح لكل سؤال


> كيف أستغني على S2 أي start أو reset بحيث يعمل أتوماتكيا و تقوم الدارة بالتأخير كل ما إنقطع التيار ثم عاد دون أن أتدخل يدويا.


استبدله بمكثف مثلا 1 ميكرو (راعى القطبية) و يفضل وضع دايود اتجاهه مثل D1 ليقوم بالتفريغ عند انقطاع الكهرباء
اخى وضعت دائرة مماثلة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=22618&d=1197284608
ارجو ان تفيد
واى سؤال - انا فى الإنتظار


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 ديسمبر 2007)

الباريسي قال:


> ! ! ! ! !
> اخي ماجد
> الصوره التي ارسلتها انت فيها الكونتاكتور موصل بالريليه ثم الكهرباءفقط وذكرت انت ان هذا يعمل تاخير زمني لوصول الكهرباء الى الريليه ؟
> فليس في الصورة دائرة اخرى كما ذكر اخونا صاحب الموضوع اصرار ابدا
> ...


وضعت هذه الدائرة هنا


----------



## إصرار أبدا (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم:أخي ماجد والله غمرتنا بكرمك زادك الله من فضله و أرضى عنك الوالدين وجعله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## أيمن عفيفي (19 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

